# Weber Slingbow



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll be interested to here from some of you as to the popularity of this slingshot in its day because these things are everywhere! Either Weber Tackle Company (Stevens Point, WI) way overproduced them or they were very popular. This is a molded plastic frame, of the larger style (Wham-O, Deerslayer, Milligan, etc). setup to Shoot tubes that attached to posts threaded through the forks. As the name implies it also came with a wire attachment to shoot arrows. I love the patent drawing as it shows the attachment cross section and the wire arrow rest. The dimensions are: 3.875" outside width, 2.625" inside width and 7.25" overall height.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Webber Slingbow was my first slingshot. My parents bought one for me back around 1970 (about 6 yrs of age). I accidentally broke our neighbour's basement window with it and didn't shoot much after that. The old slingshot disappeared but I found one a couple of years ago in an antique shop in Minnesota (box included).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have my original from 1967 with original extra tubes. I never had ( at least I don't remember ) getting an arrow rest with mine. The first time I became aware of an arrow rest was when Slingshot Bill showed me his last year! You are right Gopher, they are all over!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I had one!!! 40 years ago. I believe it to be in mom's garage. Meaning, I may never see it again

Here is a humble representation I did:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/11978-oak-slingbow-2/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool-"The Oakbow"!!!!!


----------



## Northrider (Aug 7, 2017)

I had one of these, in the early 70s. Bought it at Woolworths. My first store bought. 
It went everywhere with me.
Unfortunately It is long gone, I could never remember the make... Thanks. I am now going try to track one down.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There's one on auction now on e-bay Bud.


----------



## Northrider (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks! Will check it out.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Picked up a older model and didint want to wait on tubes or the right hardware, so
I attempted a attachment method Texshooter posted awhile back.

used a punch and reused the usps box for washers.
I always liked the lines of this frame.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LOVE IT!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Just picked up a odd ball variation.
So the I know the Earliest models were dark brown don't know where this fits in.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Another Variation of the Slingbow this probably being the last. No hardware all one piece.


----------

